
Now this really is 'New Money' - Stephen_T
https://medium.com/bitcorps-blog/on-tokens-and-crowdsales-309e49d9530d#.oiqy8m3kg
======
HairyGing3r
Daniel, the writer, is the founder of a great service that streams from any
computer for pennies (paid in bitcoin)

------
merkleme
I think this should be seen as wealth creation. A novel thing in this day and
age.

------
compil3r
crowdsales in crypto land!!

